# Hikikomori



## Gargamel Hikepunk (Feb 20, 2015)

Check out my roommates band, Hikikomori out of Mannheim, South Germany

Awesome guys! I like their song "Rotten Wood" the most!

http://hikikomoripunx.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 20, 2015)

fuck yeah, thanks for sharing!


----------

